# Mavs Draft



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Once again for the second year in a row, The Mavs are sleeping in the first round. They did draft Mladen Sekularac (from Yugoslavia) with the 55th pick, but he is not going to make an impact. 

There has also been a rumored trade that would send NVE to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas (does he want to come back here?) and Charlie Ward (yes, the very same Charlie Ward that won the Heisman Trophy as a FOOTBALL player at Florida State).

BTW, The national championship that he won in 1993 has been the only championship that he has won in the past decade.

Does Thomas want to come back to Dallas?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I think Kurt would like to come home to play before friends and family. Kurt can rebound and is a hard-nosed defender, and he can score when given the green light. I don't see the Knicks trading him though since they traded away Camby already. Maybe that is a "wishful" type rumor that Thomas would be traded to the Mavs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *MAVSFAN *
> Once again for the second year in a row, The Mavs are sleeping in the first round. They did draft Mladen Sekularac (from Yugoslavia) with the 55th pick, but he is not going to make an impact.
> 
> There has also been a rumored trade that would send NVE to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas (does he want to come back here?) and Charlie Ward (yes, the very same Charlie Ward that won the Heisman Trophy as a FOOTBALL player at Florida State).
> ...


Here is some information on the new Maverick:

<a href="http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/mladen_sekularac.html">the Sekularak link</a>


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think the Mavs should trade Van Excel at all.. the only issue is that he can get cold at time in his shooting percentage.
But still, Van Excel was brought in as a back up to Nash.


----------

